# What is Provision? Nebenkosten? Heizkosten?



## FrenchAmerican

Hi, 

I am looking immobilienscout24.de and am noticing 2 things I have questions about: 

1. What is Provision? Is it similar to the American deposit, which get reimbursed to you upon vacating the apartment / house? 
2. Are Nebenkosten and Heizkosten "forced" on you? Or can you decide not to pay those and pay for your own utilities? Also, what is included in those 2 costs?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## bumblebee006

Yes, provision is the same as a deposit, or bond. You get the money back when you move out and the flat/house is in a good condition.

If you can choose your own provider for power and heating I don't know. Might depend on availability of such providers. 

Usually power costs (e.g. for cooking, heating) and water rates are included in 'Nebenkosten'. Ah, and rubbish collection.


----------



## Bevdeforges

It has been a while since I lived in Germany, but can help with question #2. (I forget whether Provision is the deposit or the agency fee, which isn't refundable.)

Nebenkosten and Heizkosten are usually "forced" on you (as you put it). Many multi-flat buildings either don't have individual utility meters for the units or they have a central boiler (and/or other sources) and then meter each living unit so the overall costs of providing heat, water, etc. can be split among the tenants according to their actual usage. (Where I lived, there was a huge big deal each year for the official reading of the meters.)

Your lease or rental contract will include which Nebenkosten are included. It depends a bit on how the building is constructed and set up. Sometimes it includes the "super" (i.e. maintenance superintendent) and a pro rata portion of city services, like trash and garbage pick up.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## James3214

You must pay the 'Nebenkosten' and 'Provision' is the agency fee, so look for 'provisionsfrei' if you don't wish to pay it.
The 'Kaution' or 'Anzahlung' what is taken for a deposit (2 months rent normally).


----------



## Borchert

Dear frenchAmerican, 

I am from ImmobilienScout24 and I would love to clear things a bit up. "Provision" or sometimes called "Courtage" is money, you wont get back. In Germany, the real estate agents get their money from the people who are buying or renting the apartments, not the ones who engage them. So Provision is their commission fee. You won´t get it back. What bumblebee means is "Kaution". That is the money you get back after you move out and everything in the apartment or house is okay. 

"Nebenkosten" are costs like cleaning the stairs, water, showeling snow in winter, paying the dustmen etc.. You have to pay it. "Heizkosten" is actually for the heating. That does not has to be that exact prize. You get normally an exact bill at the end of the winter. But you have to pay something in advance. What you pay is the result of the payments in the year before, so they try to have it at the right level. The idea is, that you pay every month and don´t get a huge bill at the end of the winter. So you have to pay that as well. 

I hope I could help you a bit. 

Best regards, 

Boris Borchert


----------



## bumblebee006

Borchert said:


> What bumblebee means is "Kaution". That is the money you get back after you move out and everything in the apartment or house is okay.


Yes, thats what I meant.


----------



## FrenchAmerican

Thank you all, that makes a lot of sense! I understand everything a lot better and that will make our rental decisions a lot easier


----------



## ALKB

Actually, Provision is the non-refundable fee for the real estate agent.

Deposit would be 'Kaution', usually three months 'Kaltmiete' (rent without heating and additional costs) this one will be refunded after you move out, provided you didn't wreck the place 

Better look at the adverts that are marked 'Provisionsfrei' in immobilienscout, these are directly posted by the landlords.

It depends on the type of heating system whether you pay the 'Heizkosten' = heating cost to your landlord or directly to a gas provider. If the heating system is centralised and the landlord buys oil once a year for the heating system, then you don't have a choice but to pay to the landlord. In any case, there should be a way of recording how much you use, small devices on the radiators for example. Once a year, the landlord should send somebody in to check on the consumption and you will then either get money back or you will have to pay the difference to what you have already paid on a monthly basis.


----------

